# Carmel85/steve dallas



## wilma (Dec 29, 2017)

For those who remember the saga of carmel85 when he used TUG to promote the candidacy of steve dallas for the hyatt high sierra BOD without mentioning that he was steve dallas, might find this article interesting:
http://pineconearchive.fileburstcdn.com/171229PCA.pdf


----------



## LisaH (Dec 29, 2017)

What a douchebag!


----------



## Janann (Dec 29, 2017)

Who knew there was a "real" Steve Dallas?  I thought this thread was going to be about the character from the Bloom County comic strip!  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Dallas


----------



## wilma (Dec 29, 2017)

He used to bully me offline instructing me to never say anything negative about hyatt tahoe. I finally blocked him....was very surprised last year to see he became the mayor of carmel!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Dec 29, 2017)

In this era of heightened awareness of and much more significant consequences of sexual harassment, it is surprising that someone like Steve Dallas can actually remain in office. Carmel's longtime residents must be shuddering when reading this kind of stuff about their most prominent public official.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 29, 2017)

Too funny, read the police log about the piano repair, then later the article about the repairman run over by a drunk driver.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kal (Dec 29, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> Too funny, read the police log about the piano repair, then later the article about the repairman run over by a drunk driver.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


In the past, I have had many, many conversations with Steve Dallas.  He was on the High Sierra BOD and provided me with extremely interesting insider information.  One morning we chatted on the phone and he commented he was having breakfast with another TUG poster.  Turns out the TUG poster was his alias that he used to communicate all kinds of strange messages.  Turns out that alias was uncovered thus ending the drama on TUG.

Wanna see a picture of the Honorable Mayor?  Here he is  http://ci.carmel.ca.us/carmel/index.cfm/government/elected-officials/


----------



## Sapper (Dec 29, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> Too funny, read the police log about the piano repair, then later the article about the repairman run over by a drunk driver.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



Wow, you are detail oriented.  I never would have caught that.


----------



## steve1000 (Dec 30, 2017)

Interesting - As a Hyatt owner I recall reading many of carmel85 posts including his promotion of Steve Dallas. He seemed to have some inside information but based on some of his opinions I sensed there was something a bit off.


----------



## alexadeparis (Jan 1, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Too funny, read the police log about the piano repair, then later the article about the repairman run over by a drunk driver.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Instant karma


----------



## Carmel666 (Mar 1, 2018)

http://www.montereycountyweekly.com...cle_f651ba3c-1cec-11e8-9177-3bea48a0b58f.html


----------



## Carmel666 (Mar 1, 2018)

http://www.ksbw.com/article/carmel-mayor-dallas-accused-of-slimy-behavior-against-women/14514290


----------



## Kal (Mar 1, 2018)

That's a DEVIL of a story Carmel666.  Or...the devil's in the details!


----------



## wilma (Mar 1, 2018)

He is a sleezebag!


----------



## Carmel666 (Mar 2, 2018)

Kal said:


> In the past, I have had many, many conversations with Steve Dallas.  He was on the High Sierra BOD and provided me with extremely interesting insider information.  One morning we chatted on the phone and he commented he was having breakfast with another TUG poster.  Turns out the TUG poster was his alias that he used to communicate all kinds of strange messages.  Turns out that alias was uncovered thus ending the drama on TUG.
> 
> Wanna see a picture of the Honorable Mayor?  Here he is  http://ci.carmel.ca.us/carmel/index.cfm/government/elected-officials/





Kal said:


> In the past, I have had many, many conversations with Steve Dallas.  He was on the High Sierra BOD and provided me with extremely interesting insider information.  One morning we chatted on the phone and he commented he was having breakfast with another TUG poster.  Turns out the TUG poster was his alias that he used to communicate all kinds of strange messages.  Turns out that alias was uncovered thus ending the drama on TUG.
> 
> Wanna see a picture of the Honorable Mayor?  Here he is  http://ci.carmel.ca.us/carmel/index.cfm/government/elected-officials/



The picture below is the one local news stations have used to report a number of various allegations.

View attachment 5829


----------



## Carmel666 (Mar 2, 2018)

Here are a few of the news outlets that have run stories about Steve Dallas and the various allegations against him. Happy watching and reading!
KSBW TV - www.ksbw.com
KION TV  - www.kion546.com
The Carmel Pine Cone - http://pineconearchive.fileburstcdn.com/180209PCfp.pdf (February 9th issue is definitely worth reading)
Monterey County Weekly - http://montereycountyweekly.com


----------



## Carmel666 (Mar 3, 2018)

http://www.ksbw.com/article/investigation-into-carmel-mayor-still-secret/19064764


----------

